# Will a dehydrator damage the buds?



## Danbridge (Sep 21, 2012)

Will it lower the THC level as opposed to hang and dry for a week?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2012)

What do you mean by dehydrator?  IMO, the ones with heat and/or fans are too hot and dry too fast.  If you are talking about one of those mesh things that hang with no heat or fan, they are okay.  I still prefer to hang my buds.  Laying them down flattens one side and I believe a lot of trichs get stuck on the racks.


----------



## Danbridge (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok I got the info I needed thanks everyone. This thread can be closed now.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope you're not thinking of using a fruit dehydrator lmao


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 21, 2012)

Crispy critter buds...


----------

